# put on my k&n



## sno-rydr (Oct 13, 2004)

hey everybody. so i just put on my k&n filter charger. WOW  it made a bigger difference than i was expecting. i put a cold air intake on my passat that i had before, but it didn't make much of a difference at all. maybe they don't make as big of a difference on turbo charged engines since the air is already being forced into the motor, i don't know. but the gt frashizzo (that's what my friend likes to call it and it is kind of fun to say :->) took a big liking to it! more responsive, more power, and what an awesome growl! i'm now an official menace to society. :cool highly recommended


----------



## evancruz (Feb 8, 2005)

*K&N aircharger*

I noticed more of a difference right away then with any other intake. Maybe my 01' Celica GTS 6m was an equal difference.
Where I noticed right away was cruising down the highway in top gear. It took less pedal pressure for it to wanna move out. It just hit 7500k miles and it's breakin in well..... :cheers


----------



## 04m6_ca (Feb 27, 2005)

*KandN aircharger, no problems?*

I ordered mine last week and can't wait to receive and install it. I read the install documentation for the 63-1099 and am curious about the actual position of the filter. Is it tucked into the fender, completly exposed, 50/50? How hard will it be to remove for cleaning?


----------



## badtmpdgoat (Nov 9, 2004)

small cone part of filter is almost in the hole in the fender well,,snug fit but looks and sounds bada**,,,love the whistle sound when tapping the go stick,,,air being suucked in makes it sound evil,,,


----------



## 04m6_ca (Feb 27, 2005)

*KandN Aircharger*

Thanks for the information. I should be getting it before the weekend and can't wait.


----------



## Xman (Oct 31, 2004)

Has anyone tried just the K&N filter in the stock airbox? Does it provide a noticable improvement? Or is it best just to go for the entire K&N set-up with the intake tube to the throttle?


----------



## 10 BEERS (Feb 9, 2005)

Does the K&N get you better gas milage? If so how much? At least when your driving mrs Daisy style?


----------



## lisatw151 (Sep 8, 2004)

oh boy....mine should be here friday. woohoo! then comes the borla. CAN'T WAIT!!! arty:


----------



## sno-rydr (Oct 13, 2004)

10 BEERS said:


> Does the K&N get you better gas milage? If so how much? At least when your driving mrs Daisy style?



i've noticed an increase in gas mileage on a trip to the ocean this past weekend. it was all highway driving which is the only time i really check fuel econ. i got between 28 and 29. not bad since before it would be around 26.


----------



## Afterglow (Nov 1, 2004)

I have the drop in K&N which I noticed a slight increase in "growl". I want to get the whole K&N filter charger still. What is the best price anybody has found and where?


----------



## roadracer (Oct 31, 2004)

Xman said:


> Has anyone tried just the K&N filter in the stock airbox? Does it provide a noticable improvement? Or is it best just to go for the entire K&N set-up with the intake tube to the throttle?


Tried a drop in K&N air filter vs the entire CAI. My wifes A4 got better gas mileage with the drop in. Highway improved to just over 23 on the A4. I left the New Era CAI on my M6 because it seems to give better torque than the K&N system, at least on my car. Someone also asked about the best price for the K&N system and www.neweraperformanceparts.com had the best price I had seen. It was $229.95


----------



## Kochilin (Jan 11, 2005)

*Best Price*

Hate to ruffle feathers, but if price is your only issue....
Ebay has the K&N's for $205-$215. Please don't message me about authorized dealers and warranties. You asked about price, not dealer service/reliablity. As far as warranty, K&N is a damn fine product and I have never need any warranty help with anything.

Just my 2 cents.


----------



## Kochilin (Jan 11, 2005)

*oh...and.....*

BTW....I am NOT an Ebay dealer, and have no staked interest in where you buy it. Just want my Goat Brotheren to get the most bang for the buck, and hope they do the same for me! :cheers


----------



## 6spdgoat (Dec 23, 2004)

I have had one for about a month and it does make a big difference.


----------



## Last (Jul 27, 2004)

I put one in a few weeks ago.










Great MOD & has increased my mpg as well. 

Last :seeya:


----------



## anmracing (Feb 9, 2005)

The K&N CAI is great to have, couple that with a set of long tube headers and the diff in performance is amazing…..


----------



## cuspid (Dec 8, 2004)

To bad K&N filters void your warranty, the general sent me a letter last year advising avoiding all oiled filters.


----------



## nwbmw (Dec 8, 2004)

Where are all the 05' after market parts. I'm tired of all these 04' parts. :willy:


----------

